# Coated Corn Seed



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

All my corn seed was red. I think it's a fungicide. I don't think it affects the corn that grows above the ground. Here's some info on it:

http://corn.agronomy.wisc.edu/WCM/W167.aspx


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

What Slow Modem said...

Most farming related seeds and many garden seeds nowdays have this antifungal coating. I don't consider it a threat. Also, corn may be worked for pollen, but not for nectar.


----------

